# Conformation of Endurance horses & what to look for



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Well balanced and structurally sound. Straight legs with no deformity. Good bone density. Great feet which are concave, thick walled and heels that are not too low or too high. Efficiency in gait. You don't want a horse that travels up to a greater degree than forward or a horse that wings or paddles as that wastes energy. 

Best would be to try them on trails as how they place their feet is important - do they naturally find the best footing? 

I'd say 14.2 to 15 hands would probably be height range.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

My advice is to attend a few rides and see the various breeds and body configurations in action.

Also read the Tevis Cup finishers and winners list.

Somewhere in there you'll find your sweet spot between "ya, they can do it..." and hard core.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I am an ARAB fan. They are the perfect size, good feet, good dense bone and the right weight
A quarter horse doesn't have the feet and too heavy. That said my riding partner rode a quarter horse, got her 1000 mile pin and 2 years in a row won top quarter horse in endurance in our area. But she worried about him and his weight, over 1200 while my little arab carrying a lot more weight and under 900 pounds seem to thrive on the trail
Can't go wrong with an arab
Morgans tend to pant so they have more trouble making parameters

On trail there is a gate at about 12 miles, 20 km and the parameters for the ride is usually 64
That means heart rate or breathing can not be over that or you can not pass through this check point
My little arab cruising along at 135 comes around the corner, I see the check point, hop off, loosen girth , walk a few hundred feet to the check point and his is already down to the 64

Get an arab


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

MOD NOTE 

Thread closed due to age. The OP has not been on this site in over a year.


----------

